# Minwax Oil-Modified Polyurethane...Info



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Good evening folks . I stained a dozen *Birch *steps today with an oil stain . I was hoping to apply a 1st coat on them tomorrow before the contractor sets them in place . I have never used any water based poly over an oil stain before as we always made sure that it was a latex stain but in this case the homeowner got oil stain from his cabinet maker so it was out out my hands . 

Now the question at hand is... I'm contemplating as to what I can finish them with . I know I can finish them with 3 coats of an oil base and have no problem other than fumes . I was also wondering about the hybrid that Minwax offers in the Oil- Modified Polyurethane ? Has anybody brushed this over an *OIL *stain without problems ? I fully expect them to be dry tomorrow as the room they are in is quite warm...but who knows ?

LOL...this happens to be one of those jobs we wish we had never been involved with as the owner is a dickhead and the contractor and his subs are WAYYYYYYY behind schedule and as usual it all comes down on the painter to get it done yesterday while working with a paint that is way to glossy for a new home with poor seam filling and trim work...and the owner expects us to make it pristine...yeah I'm rambling on and LOL I know that we all have said and done this before...thanks for listening to my rant .

All info on the *Minwax oil modified *is appreciated as I probably have already decided to finish with good old fashioned oil and will use the newly gained info from my fellow buds on here possibly in the next set of steps we have to do if the feedback on the product is positive . 

Thanks folks .


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Check to see what the stain recommends. Most alkyds want 24hr dry before any finish is applied. You can use a WB poly no issue. BM Stays Clear is a good one, don't know too much about the minwax polys.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

I would stick with what you know works... the oil based poly. Is it your fault the CG is behind schedule


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

I've used the MW hybrid on stairs and had no problems. Just make sure your oil stain is dry before you put the poly on, if you can buff the stain with a fine sanding sponge you can apply the hybrid. Gotta make sure you keep a wet edge on it tho cause it will lap like a bi^&h.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

If you can find Zar Ultra MAX - it is also a hybrid but handles like a dream and wears like iron. Bests of the wb alkyds imo.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> If you can find Zar Ultra MAX - it is also a hybrid but handles like a dream and wears like iron. Bests of the wb alkyds imo.


 How fast does it dry? Can you lightly sand and re-coat in the same day? Have you used any sort of sanding sealer under it between the stain and the finish?


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I went with the good old reliable Oil finish . It was not that bad...had the threads coated in an hour and went back in and sanded them this morning and applied the 2nd finish coat...at least they can install them tomorrow and I won't have to worry about them not having enough finish to handle the traffic until I get back to do the spindles and the landing . I for see at least 4 more trips...good thing it is close to home .

Just what a sub wants to hear...the homeowner was talking lawsuit on the builder this Sunday morning because of the delays and such . His plan is to move in on Tuesday...I said no problem but I won't be done because I have at least 4 trips to finish . Then he starts going on about cleaning...and I tell him that I will be sanding the stuff between coats and there will be dust...sometimes I think people think that every job is like the ones they watch on TV and that there is never a mess or dust lol .


----------



## Hissing Cobra (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm reviving this thread from 2011 because I just used this Minwax Oil Modified Polyurethane for the first time (my customer specified that this is what he wanted). I also used it over an oil based stain (Minxwax Early American) but I allowed th stain to dry for a solid 24 hours or more. I did not have any issues with compatibility at all so I'm not expecting any to crop up (cracking, peeling, etc...) If problems crop up I'll be on the next plane out of the country! LOL!

My take on this Oil Modified Polyurethane is this:

1. It goes on nicely but likes to run. 
2. It sands very easily, almost like a true oil Polyurethane. It makes lots of dust!
3. It needs 3 coats for maximum sheen, smoothness, etc.... 
4. Did I say that it likes to run? LOL! It'll run on every coat so you've got to constantly go back to your prior work to brush out the runs.

Overall, I'm pretty happy with the way it came out. I sanded with 220 grit in between each coat and vacuumed all dust up prior to each coat. It came out really smooth but I feel that even after three coats, it's still not "built up" to the thickness of what two coats of an oil based product would be.


----------

